# Cgrant's basicstero.com AG review/log/ramblings



## CG (Jun 20, 2015)

Because everything worthwhile and worthless takes place in AG.

Basicstero was cool enough to hook me up with 20 ml of prop, 10 ml of enth and 200 10 mg var tablets 

I'll be using .25 to .5 mg of letro daily 
I'll be running the prop at 525/week (75 daily)
I will add the var in after week 1 or week 2 to fully assess the prop. 
I MIGHT add some of that expired EQ I scored from WP towards the end, or maybe when I'm done with the prop/var and include it with my cruise of test e. 

Goals:
Lose fat. Gain muscle. Aka, recomp. 

Current stats:
5'11
28 years old
Weight/bf - heavy and high (need to step on a scale,it's been a while)

So far so good, pinned twice, once in the delt and once in the quad. Using slin pins, I've been too lazy and keep forgetting to order bigger pins. 

Side note: I travel a lot for work, so this could get fucked up real easily real quick, thankfully I don't have any week long trips coming up till mid/late July and I'll prob ship some prop to myself, or load up on a mix of prop and enth before I go. 

Now, the goods;


















Kinda had a chuckle at the insert and explanation on the side of the box 'get ripped'


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2015)

If recomp and/or fat loss are goals, how about mixing in some Tren Ace or Mast prop?


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2015)

Tesla said:


> If recomp and fat loss are goals, how about mixing in some Tren Ace or Mast prop?



Tren is NOT for me lol had great success with it, but the toll it takes on my personal and work life are not worth it. I   am the first to say how the issue is the user and not the tren, but this shit just don't work for me


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Tren is NOT for me lol had great success with it, but the toll it takes on my personal and work life are not worth it. I   am the first to say how the issue is the user and not the tren, but this shit just don't work for me




Understood. It can be brutal....I can handle the sides barely, but i've been on the edge many times with that Devil they call Tren.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I always figured you were in your 40s cgrant, lol.



Lol thanks, I think?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I always figured you were in your 40s cgrant, lol.



his cock looks old. it's taken a beating Id say.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> his cock looks old. it's taken a beating Id say.



I prefer to call it experience lol


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2015)

3rd shot this am. Diet has been shit this weekend. Way too high on dirty calories.  Currently on an elliptical trying to sweat off the shame of the past 36 hours of food. 

Definitely sticking with letro at .5 mg eD. Unless it makes me feel like shit. 

Oil is nice and thin, but those slin pins still take a minute, and I'm afraid I'm back at the point where I'm either picking the wrong spot on my quads, or my quads don't love this gear. Either way, it's not a spectacular start to some Ed prop cycle


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2015)

Diet today : kinda shitty. Slice of pizza with chicken, salad with shrimps, Gorgonzola and bacon. A hot dog, some dope tacos from whole foods. About a gallon of water, decent protein shake (25g protein) for breakfast. Some of those crunchy granola bars (oats an honey) 

So I ate like a hungover college kid today.  But I got in a workout at midnight

Elliptical lvl 14 11 min ~5.0 pace
Squat 135/8 185/6 205/6 225/6
Calf press 90/15/3
Quad extension 130/8 170/12/4
step mill lvl 7 3 min ( fuck this machine in the ass)
Treadmill 3% incline 3 mph 12 mins

Haven't squatted with a bar in a while. Hate the gym I was at tonight, most of the fucking bars are bent, which didn't help comfort one bit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2015)

Bent bars = secret Biggs gym. They only train after 2am


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I always figured you were in your 40s cgrant, lol.



BAHAHA I was thinking the same thing!



Cgrant said:


> 3rd shot this am. Diet has been shit this weekend. Way too high on dirty calories.  Currently on an elliptical trying to sweat off the shame of the past 36 hours of food.
> 
> Definitely sticking with letro at .5 mg eD. Unless it makes me feel like shit.
> 
> Oil is nice and thin, but those slin pins still take a minute, and I'm afraid I'm back at the point where I'm either picking the wrong spot on my quads, or my quads don't love this gear. Either way, it's not a spectacular start to some Ed prop cycle



You're pinning your quads with slin pins?  Damn I did not think that that would be a long enough pin for that area.  I have only ever pinned my pec with a slin pin... I mean aside sub q.  You're not getting any lumps? How many Mls do you pin?


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Bent bars = secret Biggs gym. They only train after 2am



Yeah that's what I'm thinking, but then again the bars are old as shit and the place is kind of a dump. Not in the 'old school real lifters and bb'ers' way but in the 'boarder of a really shitty neighborhood everyone's a gangster and tanner than me' type of way lol. Still met some strong mother fuckers over there


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> BAHAHA I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> You're pinning your quads with slin pins?  Damn I did not think that that would be a long enough pin for that area.  I have only ever pinned my pec with a slin pin... I mean aside sub q.  You're not getting any lumps? How many Mls do you pin?



Fuck I gotta step my game up if everyone thinks I'm in my 40's. 


Used to use 1" 25g on delts and quads, but that's tough pinning Ed. I started using 26ga 5/8" a while back, and recently all I've had was slin pins, which I've done delts, quads, pecs  and triceps  lol some good some bad, I really try to bury the barrel in my skin to make sure it's a little deeper. 

With a slin pin the max is 1ml, and on my Ed run, I'm only pumping .75 so it's cool. It takes a while to load unless you backload them (which takes practice) and it def takes a minute to get the gear in, but it's been well worth it to me so far. 

Might pick up some 27ga 5:8" for quads though.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Fuck I gotta step my game up if everyone thinks I'm in my 40's.
> 
> 
> Used to use 1" 25g on delts and quads, but that's tough pinning Ed. I started using 26ga 5/8" a while back, and recently all I've had was slin pins, which I've done delts, quads, pecs  and triceps  lol some good some bad, I really try to bury the barrel in my skin to make sure it's a little deeper.
> ...



Hmm, Ill have to try the slins again.  I had a bad experience once... I filled the first ml of gear and pinned, then tried to back load it while it was still in my pec to get the rest of the dose in one spot.  It worked, but sucked pretty bad.  That was the last time I tried pinning with slins.


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmm, Ill have to try the slins again.  I had a bad experience once... I filled the first ml of gear and pinned, then tried to back load it while it was still in my pec to get the rest of the dose in one spot.  It worked, but sucked pretty bad.  That was the last time I tried pinning with slins.



HOLY SHIT  that sounds fucking miserable. Slin pins only for shots 1ml or less !


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Back loading is super easy. Pinning tren ED isn't that bad at all.



Fuck tren right in the ass lol. I can not do that shit, makes me a real asshole


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2015)

Last night I got in a midnight workout, couldn't sleep enough afterwards though. 5 hours is NOT enough sleep, I feel beat today. Might work for a bit then lay down lol. 

Elliptical 5 mins lvl 14
Assisted Wide grip pull-up -100lb 10/3
Seated low row with v bar 80/10/3
Reverse flyes 70/12/3
Bent over single arm row 80/10/3
Step mill 4 minutes lvl 4-7

Seriously. Fuck the step mill


----------



## Watson (Jun 24, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Fuck tren right in the ass lol. I can not do that shit, makes me a real asshole



pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Hmm, Ill have to try the slins again.  I had a bad experience once... I filled the first ml of gear and pinned, then tried to back load it while it was still in my pec to get the rest of the dose in one spot.  It worked, but sucked pretty bad.  That was the last time I tried pinning with slins.



I've slin pinned quads and glutes - just pick your spots. I saw that article by Mike Arnold regarding backload while still in the muscle - fuck that just use 2 slins if you have to.


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2015)

Yesterday was a rest day. Helped my buddy with work for a bit, so that was more than enough exercise for a rest day lol. About to hit a quad shot in my left leg (the one more sensitive to pip). Let's see how this goes.


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I've slin pinned quads and glutes - just pick your spots. I saw that article by Mike Arnold regarding backload while still in the muscle - fuck that just use 2 slins if you have to.



Bingo. They're so fucking small it's not like it's any inconvenience to pin again lol. Fucking Glutes with a slin? Shit bro


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 24, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I've slin pinned quads and glutes - just pick your spots. I saw that article by Mike Arnold regarding backload while still in the muscle - fuck that just use 2 slins if you have to.




HAHAH at least I wasn't the only on who read that!!  


Probably the only one stupid enough to try it though


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Bingo. They're so fucking small it's not like it's any inconvenience to pin again lol. Fucking Glutes with a slin? Shit bro



What can I say I got an arse most negress's would die for. Lol!
I do all my pinning in the shower. Muscles are warm and relaxed, skin is clean and oil is heated. I guess if I slip over I'll stab myself


----------



## CG (Jun 24, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> What can I say I got an arse most negress's would die for. Lol!
> I do all my pinning in the shower. Muscles are warm and relaxed, skin is clean and oil is heated. I guess if I slip over I'll stab myself



Lmfao

I would never pin in the shower. I sneezed once and dropped a pin in my quad, and had one slip out of my hand and end up in my other hand lol. Scary hilarious shit


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2015)

Last nights 130 am chest workout, was a terrible plan today, even tho I felt good at the time. 

Elliptical 5 mins lvl 14
Bench 135/10 185/6 205/6 225/4 dropset 135/10
Decline bench 115 135 155 /10
Incline bench 95/8 115/6 135/8
Cable crossover 10/12/3 (flex at the peak for 2 seconds) 

Once I was done I had 8.5 hours to shower, sleep, get my ass together in the morning and make a 3 hour ride to a meeting. Needless to say, I've been up for 13 hours and want to die. Sleep quality was total shit BC I was afraid of oversleeping.


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2015)

Let's see what 50mg of var ED will do for a fatty. Currently over 20%bf 

Still rocking my prop at 75 Ed. Rest day yesterday, too tired from the middle of the night training session the day before

Current mood: suicidal on an elliptical


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2015)

Today's headline in 'The Daily Fatty'

I can do dips for the first time in 8 years. 

Thank you gears


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2015)

Elliptical 7 mins lvl 15
Single arm preacher curl 20/10/3
Cross body curl 40/10 30/10/2
Bb curl 60/10/2 50/15
Cable rope tricep extension 35/12/3
Dips 5, 6, 7
Overhead cable rope tricep extension 35/10/3
Cable rope curl 35/12/3 superset 20/15

Going to my buddy's wedding in a few weeks, and he's geared to the max.. Slin, growth, all that, so I need to show up lookin good


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2015)

drank a bottle of wine and then some last night. Ugh. Need to stop doing that


----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> drank a bottle of wine and then some last night. Ugh. Need to stop doing that



Resveratrol my brutha. Resveratrol!!!


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Resveratrol my brutha. Resveratrol!!!



Sheeeit I haven't heard that whispered in years lol


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2015)

Saturday spent 6 hours in the car driving to and from a family event..fucking party time lol

Sunday: didn't do shit but play some Xbox with my buddy. Actually brought my system and a TV to his house, nerdy as fuck but lots of fun

Monday: leg day
Still at 75mg prop and 50mg var ED. Felt strong as fuck today (thanks universal shock therapy!) but I know I'll be hurting tomorrow. I'm already sore and it's only 8 hours later 

Elliptical 6 min lvl 15
Squat 135/8 225/5 245/5 265/5 285/5
Hack squat 90/12 140/12/3
Calf raise (incline sled) 180/12/3
Treadmill 4% incline 3.5 mph 10 min


----------



## CG (Jul 3, 2015)

Shit. I didn't log anything this week. Let's see...

Tuesday
Treadmill 5% 3mph 7 mins
Elliptical 5 mins lvl 14
Assisted Wide grip pull-up -100lb 10/3
Seated low row with v bar 90/10 100/10/3
Reverse cable flyes 15/12/3
Bent over single arm row 80/10/3 weak as fuck had to hump out a few reps
Lat pullover machine 80/12 100/12/3 
Treadmill 5% 3.5 mph 6 mins

Wednesday 
Elliptical 5 mins lvl 15
Bench 135/10 185/6 205/6 225/6 dropset (30 sec rest) 135/12 not too explosive, but I'm happy with my range/strength. 
Decline bench 135 155 /10/2
Incline bench 95/8 115/8 135/8
Cable crossover 10/12/3


Thursday
Elliptical 7 mins lvl 15
Single arm preacher curl 20/10/3
Cross body curl 30/10/3
Bb curl 70/10/3
Cable rope tricep extension 35/12/3
Dips 5/3. Absolute shit - back and chest beat up from earlier in the week 
Overhead cable rope tricep extension 35/10/3
Cable rope curl 35/12/3 superset 20/20

Legs were still hurting from Monday until Thursday night

Prop still at 75mg Ed and var at 50mg Ed. Been on var for 8 days, so it should be kicking in soon


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you get a root mate?


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Did you get a root mate?



A few times this week


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Because everything worthwhile and worthless takes place in AG.
> 
> Basicstero was cool enough to hook me up with 20 ml of prop, 10 ml of enth and 200 10 mg var tablets
> 
> ...



luck its all FDA approved...


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2015)

Friday was a day at the beach, nice and relaxing. 

Saturday I worked a little bit, plumbing shit, heavy lifting for short intervals

Sunday I got slammed with plumbing work, ran my ass in to the ground

Monday I overslept and generally had a lazy day, still felt wiped from the weekend

Tuesday, woke up feeling like shit. Air conditioning is drying out my throat to the point where it hurts to breathe. I've been of for 5 days now and I'm getting fucking irritable 

Wednesday
Trying my hand at fasted cardio
30 mins
4% incline
3 mph
2 scoops of amino X by BSN 

Will smash chest later today


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2015)

Does that say
quality standarts?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 9, 2015)

OMFG it does...read the whole thing..its hilariously bad


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)

Fags the lot of ya...


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh it's incredible. I should get a job as a copywriter for one of these foreign 'laboratories' I could make good coin using basic English language skills lol


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2015)

Wednesday am 
Fasted cardio 35 mins 4% incline 2.9 mph

Wednesday pm
Bench 135/10 185/6 205/6 225/4 (failure) dropset (60 sec rest) 135/14
Decline bench 135 155 /10
Incline bench 95/8 115/8 135/8
Cable crossover 10/12/3

Idk if I didn't warm up enough, my head cold was hurting me, or if the fasted cardio is taking something out of me, but my flat bench was weak AF
Thursday am 
Fasted cardio 30 mins 2.9 mph. 4% incline
Thursday pm
Incline leg press 315/12 405/8/3
Hack squat 90/12 140/10/3
Calf raise 130/15/3

People were staining in line for the two squat racks so I said fuck it and went for the leg press.  

Friday AM (right the fuck now)
Fasted cardio. Scheduled 40 mins 4% 2.9 mph


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2015)

Ugh. Fell off logging. And working out. Had to hit the road for work for a week. No training since last Friday, did some hiking / atv riding though

Had to switch up to test e 300 before I left. Managed to keep on with my var. working all weekend in this miserable heat. Going to be back on fasted cardio Monday am


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2015)

Workout from 7/10 that I forgot to load lol

60 mgs sudafed plus pre workout = TOO MUCH. FUCKKKKK

Single arm preacher curl 20/10/3
Cross body curl 30/10/3
Bb curl 70/10/3
Dips 8, 8, 8. Fuck yes. I've NEVER been able to rep dips till this cycle. Maybe I've stopped fucking around, maybe this gear is tits...
Cable rope tricep extension 35/12 40/12/2
Overhead cable rope tricep extension 35/10/3
Cable rope curl 35/12/3 superset 20/20


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2015)

Worked and sweat my balls off all weekend. Woke up beat Monday morning so no fasted cardio

Hit a workout Monday 1 am

Assisted  chin-up -100lb 10/3
Seated low row with v bar 100/10/3 - more weight next round
Reverse flyes 70/12/3
Bent over single arm row 70/10/3
DB lat pullover 40/12/3
Bent over reverse flyes 15/12/2


----------



## charley (Jul 21, 2015)

v


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2015)

Keep it up chubs!


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2015)

Didn't log in here for ages... Whoops

Took a week off for a work trip, switched the gears to test enth 300 e3.5d


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2015)

charley said:


> v



Thank you sir


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2015)

7/22
Tuesday 1240 am
Incline leg press 315/12 405/8 495/8 585/8
Calf raise 150/15/3
Hack squat 90/12 140/10 160/10/2

7/23
Wednesday 1230 am
Bench 135/10 185/6 205/6 225/6 dropset (60 sec rest) 135/15
Decline bench 135/10 155 /10/2
Incline bench 95/8 115/8 135/8
Cable crossover 10/12/3

7/28
Tuesday  1 am
Assisted Wide chin-up -85lb 10/3
Seated low row with v bar 100/10/3
Reverse flyes 70/12/3
Bent over single arm row 70/10/3
DB lat pullover 40/12 45/12/3
Front raise 20/12/3
Side raise 20/12

7/30
Thursday 7pm
Bench 135/10 185/6 205/6 225/6 245/6 (pr)
Decline bench 135/12 155 /12/2
Incline bench 135/10/3
Cable crossover 15/12/2 15/15


----------



## Dannie (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats on a new PR


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Congrats on a new PR



Thanks bro, I'm thinking that heavy weight is the way to go for me. I fucked around with low weight high volume a while back, and got killer pumps, but no actual progress, as far as I could tell


----------



## Dannie (Aug 5, 2015)

That's how I roll.
Strength gains will eventually result in size gains.


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## CG (Aug 8, 2015)

Gotta update later, but.. I did a power yoga class the other day. Holy shit, I've been neglecting my shoulders, I was pouring sweat after this class. Definitely going to do it again


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Gotta update later, but.. I did a power yoga class the other day. Holy shit, I've been neglecting my shoulders, I was pouring sweat after this class. Definitely going to do it again



hows the yoga going? suck your own cock yet?


----------

